# Paratubal cyst



## KAFoust (Mar 15, 2012)

We had a patient that had a Cesarean section and during that C-section she was noted to have a large cyst noted in the right adnexa. The right fallopian tube appeared to be coursing along the wall of the cyst but did not appear to be a hydrosalpinx. The fallopian tube was grasped with two Babcock clamps, electrocautery utilized to free the fallopian tube from the paratubal cyst. The blood supply to the paratubal cyst was clamped with hemostats and the cyst excised. The vascular pedicle was then sutured with a stitch.

What CPT code would be utlilized for excision of this paratubal cyst?

Thank you for your help.


----------

